# Is there a difference between the overhand right and the long range hook?



## skribs (Feb 7, 2020)

I've been watching a few different boxing videos, and there's a couple of punches by different videos that seem to me to be the same punch with a different name.  Is there a difference between the overhand right and a long hook?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 7, 2020)

Different hands?


----------



## skribs (Feb 7, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Different hands?



Both with the right hand.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes. 
I assume you are talking about the right being the rear hand.
A rear hook is a horizontal motion whether it is a tight hook or a long hook.
The overhand is a diagonal down motion.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 8, 2020)

Danny T said:


> Yes.
> I assume you are talking about the right being the rear hand.
> A rear hook is a horizontal motion whether it is a tight hook or a long hook.
> The overhand is a diagonal down motion.


@Danny T , @Tony Dismukes , does it matter whether it is a rear hand or lead hand hook to you? We teach the same motion for both.


----------



## skribs (Feb 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> @Danny T , @Tony Dismukes , does it matter whether it is a rear hand or lead hand hook to you? We teach the same motion for both.



I think the arm motion is going to be the same (or close to it), but the hip motion is going to be different.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> @Danny T , @Tony Dismukes , does it matter whether it is a rear hand or lead hand hook to you? We teach the same motion for both.


Use of the body and hip are slightly different but not much. There is the shovel hook also that is more of an upward angled punch.


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2020)

If you're hooking with the front hand you want your weight shifted to the back foot. The strike should be like the slamming shut of a gate, your rear foot/leg/hip/torso/shoulder being the fence post the gate is attached to.

If you're winging a hook with your back hand you're probably going to be reaching, at least early in your career, and your weight will probably shift to your front foot.

The shovel hook @DANNY mentioned is a great strike. Kind of the child of a rear hand hook and an uppercut.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 10, 2020)

Danny T said:


> Use of the body and hip are slightly different but not much. There is the shovel hook also that is more of an upward angled punch.


I'm not familiar with that term - I'll need to look that up.


----------



## skribs (Feb 10, 2020)

Buka said:


> If you're winging a hook with your back hand you're probably going to be reaching, at least early in your career, and your weight will probably shift to your front foot.



Should your weight shift to the front foot, or is that only early on when you have bad technique?


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but one's an overhand right and the other is a long range hook


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2020)

skribs said:


> Should your weight shift to the front foot, or is that only early on when you have bad technique?



I dunno'. 
Apologies for being all over the place on this, but -

Depends on context. Depends on what's happening at the time, what the opponent is doing, what you're doing, distance, if it's part of a combination ect ect. If practicing it it would depend on what you're practicing at the time as well. And whether you're stepping up with that back foot during or after the punch.

It seems to be a popular strike in street encounters and sucker shots. I think it's a good idea to practice against them using whatever art one is studying. It also seems to be the strike/swing that an untrained person will throw when they throw something. So maybe it's a natural trait, that big back arm swing/hook/right hand, I don't know. What I do know is they hurt. 

I've found that when one's adrenal dump comes into play, if a person isn't used to that adrenal dump, that strike tends to be short and misses. This has something to do with whatever part of the brain triggers the adrenal glands. I guess it's near the part of the brain that judges distance. 

I think the idea of which foot your weight is on, and how it changes as body motion continues, depends on what one is used to in training.


----------

